# BUY THE FREAKING DIP!!!!!!!!!!! lol



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 1, 2015)

buy the freaking dip!!!!!!
buy the freaking dip!!!!!!
buy the freaking dip!!!!!!
buy the freaking dip!!!!!!

September Slip: Markets Pounded Amid Factory Fears


----------



## Toro (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm looking to short the rallies.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 1, 2015)

Not yet.... Must resist... must resist....

-Geaux


----------



## Avorysuds (Sep 2, 2015)

People that gamble are funny =)


----------



## william the wie (Sep 2, 2015)

Buy those dips and short those rallies. Make me some money on my index hedges financed by covered options on my 0.3- beta portfolio.

thank you for your support.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 5, 2015)

You could buy the dip and short the rallies on oil. Buy at $40. Sell at $48. Oil is trapped in a range. As soon as it gets up close to $50 everyone and their grandma starts pumping and drilling like there's no yesterday. There are fits and starts along the way but eventually oversupply will cause it to drop back to $40.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 5, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


> You could buy the dip and short the rallies on oil. Buy at $40. Sell at $48. Oil is trapped in a range. As soon as it gets up close to $50 everyone and their grandma starts pumping and drilling like there's no yesterday. There are fits and starts along the way but eventually oversupply will cause it to drop back to $40.


Me thinks oil is headed for the shitter. And it takes a hell of a better price than $50 to get thousands of rigs out of mothballs.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > You could buy the dip and short the rallies on oil. Buy at $40. Sell at $48. Oil is trapped in a range. As soon as it gets up close to $50 everyone and their grandma starts pumping and drilling like there's no yesterday. There are fits and starts along the way but eventually oversupply will cause it to drop back to $40.
> ...



Here's a typical story that I've seen replayed a few times.
Oil price jumps to $49 US a barrel as EIA data shows less crude pumped

Oil price jumps on data (less crude oil being pumped).
Oil price falls on data (oversupply).
It seems to be settling into a regular cycle. But, there's no hard and fast rule to anything. Obviously, william the wie and Toro are going to keep an eye on the dip buying and rally shorting formula and remain flexible and responsive to changing conditions. 

One thing to keep an eye on with oil is Iran, and the possibility that the lifting of sanctions could flood the market with their oil.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 6, 2015)

Now is not the time to buy

You must resist

-Geaux


----------



## william the wie (Sep 6, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...





Treeshepherd said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...



marginal cost is site and finance specific. Both bankruptcies and rig count are headed up. Canada is still pumping at $20/bbl and no pipeline. PA NG is selling right now for $2/bbl equivalent and has done so since pipelines reached the fields. when pipelines reach from the fields to a barge port prices can and will drop a lot.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 6, 2015)

With China's market open again after a four day holiday oil and gas have resumed their crash.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, I suspect that this September is going to be ugly for the Stock Market. I just hope that there isn't a sell off panic.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 10, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, I suspect that this September is going to be ugly for the Stock Market. I just hope that there isn't a sell off panic.


Two rules of thumb:
use Yahoo stock screener at least once a year to make sure you are in issues you are comfortable having in your portfolio.
If you use barely in the money options you can reduce your transaction costs by a lot.


----------



## AdvancingTime (Sep 27, 2015)

Many investors have been lulled into complacency by the extraordinary actions taken by central banks and governments over the last six years. The question thinking people must ask is, have these actions really worked or merely masked over major flaws and problems?*  I continue to see a major flaw in this so called "recovery" in that by not demanding the right kind of growth andsimply by throwing money at problems we have only delayed and added to festering issues that face us in the future. *

I have seen and heard far too many comments by those bullish on higher equity prices and ever higher markets basing their strategy on a policy of  "don't fight the Fed" and "buy the dips." While this has worked since 2009 it is no guarantee that it will continue to produce results in the future. The "buy the dip mantra" will prove very costly when a real drop in the market does occur. More on this subject in the piece below.

 http://brucewilds.blogspot.com/2015/03/buy-dip-mentality-explodes.html


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 27, 2015)

AdvancingTime said:


> Many investors have been lulled into complacency by the extraordinary actions taken by central banks and governments over the last six years. The question thinking people must ask is, have these actions really worked or merely masked over major flaws and problems?*  I continue to see a major flaw in this so called "recovery" in that by not demanding the right kind of growth andsimply by throwing money at problems we have only delayed and added to festering issues that face us in the future. *
> 
> I have seen and heard far too many comments by those bullish on higher equity prices and ever higher markets basing their strategy on a policy of  "don't fight the Fed" and "buy the dips." While this has worked since 2009 it is no guarantee that it will continue to produce results in the future. The "buy the dip mantra" will prove very costly when a real drop in the market does occur. More on this subject in the piece below.
> 
> http://brucewilds.blogspot.com/2015/03/buy-dip-mentality-explodes.html




The underlying flaws to the markets are

1. the markets are dominated by High Frequency Trading Algorithms and they make millions of fake offers to buy or sell an hour just to push the market a bit their way, and many of them run about a second a head of the rest of the market. Real people are not what drives the markets, and the question is 'what happens when the markets all have a cascade of sell trigger events that a normal person would count as just one sell condition but the algos might see as multiple and recurring?'

2. The underlying US economy is bad, very bad. We have more working age adults not seeking worked and not counted as part of the work force than we have ever had in our nations history. China's currency manipulation has created an ideal arbitrage situation that is making billionaires out of those who build their products in China and then sell them in the West. Our leaders have allowed this under the notion that service jobs are as good as manufacturing jobs and they are not. The economy of  town with a large manufacturing plant is far stronger and healthier than that of a town with a large casino in it. Look and compare and you will see the difference in town after town.

3. The US Oligarchs want to lower US labor costs to be competitive to the rest of the world and they don't want to raise them to our standards, they want to lower us to Indonesian standards.

And we are stupid enough to keep voting these bastards into office instead of cleaning them out because we are so quick to believe the manufactured lies the Oligarchs tell us about those in Congress who would protect us.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't think this is a "dip". I don't think the SE IS anywhere NEAR the bottom.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 27, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't think this is a "dip". I don't think the SE IS anywhere NEAR the bottom.


Bearish sentiment spiked Friday (Mark Hulbert's column at MarketWatch). World manufacturing PMI is just barely above contraction. What seems to be happening is the US stock market is going up mostly on international hot money. That is about the only thing that makes sense given the reaction to not raising the Fed funds rate.


----------



## waltky (Apr 2, 2016)

Oil slumps on oversupply fears...

*Oil prices slump on Saudi comments*
_Fri, 01 Apr 2016 - Oil prices fall sharply after Saudi Arabia says it will freeze production only if Iran and other major producers do the same._


> The comments by deputy crown prince Mohammed bin Salman are seen as a challenge to Iran.  It has vowed to increase oil production following the lifting of Western sanctions.  In the Bloomberg interview, the prince also spoke about his plan for a giant public investment fund.  Worth more than $2 trillion, it would be designed to reduce Saudi Arabia's reliance on income from oil.  Part of the plan would be a sale of shares in the state-owned oil firm Aramco, which could start as soon as next year, according to the interview.
> 
> Production freeze
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 4, 2016)

waltky said:


> Oil slumps on oversupply fears...
> 
> *Oil prices slump on Saudi comments*
> _Fri, 01 Apr 2016 - Oil prices fall sharply after Saudi Arabia says it will freeze production only if Iran and other major producers do the same._
> ...



all cement swimming pools in the USA should be filled with OIL at low prices--
as a hedge against--------boycotts and that sort of thing


----------



## william the wie (Apr 4, 2016)

We are becoming the world's largest oil storage facility a price above $40/bbl ain't  going to happen in the next four years. The tank farm bubble is already here.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 4, 2016)

william the wie said:


> We are becoming the world's largest oil storage facility a price above $40/bbl ain't  going to happen in the next four years. The tank farm bubble is already here.



can I save the stuff in plastic milk bottles?


----------



## william the wie (Apr 4, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > We are becoming the world's largest oil storage facility a price above $40/bbl ain't  going to happen in the next four years. The tank farm bubble is already here.
> ...



That's your business not mine. I've checked on the Gatwick and Brazilian fields as well. Until the Modi plan turns India into the next China, 2-6 years from now I wouldn't touch that deal with a fork on the end of a bargepole.


----------

